# What the hell happened



## slowmo77 (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok, first i've gotta say i don't get out much, by my own choice. recently i went with the wife to Wal-mart. something i noticed while out was that people seem the be mean or rude or just don't notice people anymore. i remember as a child going out with my parents to town and everyone always seemed kinder or atleast more social. while we were out i done as i always do, said hello to people as i passed them or held doors to be polite but people just looked at me as if i were a nut job, even the older folks who should remember what manners are acted the same way. i just don't under stand whats happening to the world anymore. what happen to common courtesy, saying excuse me when you bump someone or hi when you pass? are manners such a bad thing that its considered nuts to say hello to a stranger. it just don't make sense to me.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 14, 2009)

I know what you mean, I've noticed the same.  Everyones in a hurry, never making eye contact...it's a different world we live in....

Well, thats what its like here in middle-class surburbia where I live.

Take time and smell the roses people!


----------



## tcbud (Jul 14, 2009)

"Common Curtesy not common at all anymore", said my exhusband once.
I get looked at funny when I say excuse me when I pass infront of someone.  I hold doors, even if I have gone thru them.  I like that you do too slowmo, there are some out there that are still being polite.  I also do a lot of smiling and nodding at people, dont actually say hello much. Dont get much back tho, some will smile, or nod.
Life is too short to be rude, one of my fave sayings to my kids when they were growing up.


----------



## growright35 (Jul 14, 2009)

I can say that I too have seen dramatic changes in attitudes. I am for now a car salesman for a very popular import brand and I have to say that in the last say 8 months to a year the general public has become so much more nasty. It seems that everybody is out for a fight. I know that this is a setting that would bring out natural confrontation but it has become worse. I wonder when I begin my new position in a different field if I will notice any difference. My style of selling is nothing but customer care and assisting in a customers purchase, I dont like confrontation and believe buying should be a happy fun experience and that now seems impossible. On a good note that most of us here already expect, the folks who you can just tell are burners seem so much more friendly. Weed should be mandatory not illegal


----------



## King Bud (Jul 14, 2009)

Personally, I don't go to Walmart to socialize, I'll go party or dance for that. I'm there to efficiently save $, and I prefer to get out before the bright lights, BO and rushed vibes turn me savage.

I've worked at Walmarts as security (thank God I've moved on), and I've seen fights break out over who gets the last item, and cashiers who weren't quick enough handling change.. it's repulsing.

I remember once I was chatting to one of the workers about his life, while helping him with the carts.. which he seemed to really appreciate, and the feeling was mutual because that job gets boring quick. Then, every day I went back, he would talk to me about the exact same things (I'm not sure if he's retarded, or if it was on purpose, or if it was just acceptable to him to repeat himself a lot), and tried to weasle me into helping him with the carts (which was really HIS job, NOT mine), even if he could clearly do all the work himself. Soon I had to tell him I won't help him with his job anymore, I have more important things to do.. if I hadn't, I would have gone nuts putting up with him. He stopped chatting so much on his own.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi ya, slowmo, it's been awhile!  You need to get out more , although for what I couldn't say.  Fishing?

That's pretty much been my opinion for a long time now.  It had much to do with why we moved to the middle of nowhere.


----------



## GMT (Jul 14, 2009)

Thankfully i live near to a small village in the country where people stop and chat help each other out.

Different story when i have to go to the city or large town a few miles away.
The people are rude,ignorant and i feel like punching most of them into next week.

Never hurts to be nice to people.


----------



## I'M SMOKEY JOE (Jul 14, 2009)

Same here its hard to beat small townliving Pop.(420) Thats no **** either!!!


----------



## Hick (Jul 14, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> Ok, first i've gotta say i don't get out much, by my own choice. recently i went with the wife to Wal-mart. something i noticed while out was that people seem the be mean or rude or just don't notice people anymore. i remember as a child going out with my parents to town and everyone always seemed kinder or atleast more social. while we were out i done as i always do, said hello to people as i passed them or held doors to be polite but people just looked at me as if i were a nut job, even the older folks who should remember what manners are acted the same way. i just don't under stand whats happening to the world anymore. what happen to common courtesy, saying excuse me when you bump someone or hi when you pass? are manners such a bad thing that its considered nuts to say hello to a stranger. it just don't make sense to me.



Did you have your skivvies on outside yer britches??  
Man.. I've done that.   Makes folks look at me funny too.


----------



## GMT (Jul 14, 2009)

Damm sodbusters:hubba:

This is the local celeb he's been on national radio believe it or not.


----------



## AcesUp (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey King Bud - maybe he thought you were retarded and thats all YOU could discuss.:rofl:


----------



## BBFan (Jul 14, 2009)

Come on Kingbud, you have to admit, that was funny.


----------



## gourmet (Jul 14, 2009)

I live in a very large city, and I don't really find this to be true most of the time.  I talk to people in elevators, on the street, on the train, at the gas station.  Some folks laugh and smile back and some don't.  Some hold doors for me and some slam them in my face.  I never got used to my age and still hold doors for folks younger than me. 

It's all a never mind...I just keep being me.  Don't want to laugh at my joke I don't take it personally.  Maybe it wasn't funny or maybe your just in a bad mood or your mind is elsewhere.  I just enjoy making people smile and share but it's their choice. 

Except of course for little rugrats.  Now THEY need to learn some manners.  Yesterday the neighbor kid said ****.  I told him he can use such words around me if he can first give me Webster's dictionary definition of the word.  He'll either clean up his language or learn to read.


----------



## cubby (Jul 14, 2009)

GMT said:
			
		

> Damm sodbusters:hubba:
> 
> This is the local celeb he's been on national radio believe it or not.


 


   Why would you put a sheep that stares at bushes on the radio?
What could he possibly have to say worth hearing? Does he sing? Bird calls?............


----------



## GMT (Jul 14, 2009)

Well he does a pretty good rendition of baa baa black sheep....

People kept ringing up the station about this sheep in a high viz vest, slow day at the news desk im guessing.

Welcome to rural ireland.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 14, 2009)

thats funny man.  i got few them green vests from old job layin round.  maybe for kiks one day i'll go out wit a buddy an tackle a sheep an put hi/her in it lol.
  at lesst i'll have a use for  them now...  lol
  but slowmo.. i've noticed the same exact thing botu the world lately.
  where im from no matter who you are people wave at you when they drive by you even wether on foot or i a vehicle and not  no more.
  same wit the "excuse me" or holoors etc.... the worlds gone sour imo.


----------



## smokingjoe (Jul 15, 2009)

people look at me like a have three heads these days when I excuse myself walking in front of them in a supermarket isle.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 15, 2009)

The Media has done a fine job of scaring the heck out of folks. Alot of folks think that everyone is a terrorist or gang member.
 It's easier to avoid then to interact.


----------



## PencilHead (Jul 15, 2009)

To push NCH's theory a bit: what's wrong with people now is they've been rendered sociopaths by the constant media assault.  Nothing is real to most folks nowdays because they hide in their houses and watch TV, video junk, computerland, gadgets, widgets, dinguses and other electronic wonders.

I worry because--sorry Tom Cruise and the world of Scientology--the shrinks now say that sociopathic behavior and psychopathic behavior are no different other than in the degree intensity.  We've got the ability to sit at home and kill deer remotely.  How long until we get to kill real people remotely with virtual intensity?

Here's a hint: unless you're attracted to obese women in stretch pants and tube tops, do not, repeat, DO NOT, go to Walmart.  Most everyone there is pretty sociopathetic.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 15, 2009)

Poeple have no respect for other people now aday. If you do something nice for them(open the door, help pick-up something they drop,etc), they think you want something from them. 
round here you go to town(<500 pop.) everybody just about knows everybody and is "Hi, How you getting along?" go to the city(>50,000) and make it 1 hour without getting the "finger" its a wonder. The greater the population, the more people are afraid to be nice. And the kids today need to be made behave, you can punish a child without beating and smacking them around.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 15, 2009)

I am a polite person.

My parents taught me to be polite.

It costs nothing and people treat you better for being polite.

Well that's how it used to be.

If today's fertile child producing collective were not taught politeness, their children will never know it.

It will become something of the past that old people once used to do.

eace:


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 15, 2009)

I live in a small town and I'm sick of all the freindlyness. You can't pass a car on the road without having to wave back. Then you ask yourself if you knew that person or were they waving because your Jeep is red too.  And when someone is not freindly it's because they are southers that don't live here and you can bet they are interested in doing something they shouldn't be like going to the forest to dump trash or shoot deer in the off season. But don't be fooled, the freindlyness is an act because everyone here is a gun toting schitzo that is growing MJ and wants no part of actually meeting people, or mayb e that's just me.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jul 15, 2009)

I am planning on teaching my children the importance of manners.  I was taught to be very polite and respectful growing up and I suppose I expect the same in return.  I hate saying something when people sneeze or opening doors and not getting thank you's.  Its no surprise these days when families do not treat each other politely or with any respect.  I am only 24 and I already weep for the future....


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jul 15, 2009)

It is my intention to never stand out in public.
The less interaction I have with the general populace, the better. For them.

People are really crappy here in the bay area. Multiply general dickishness with a location based attitude. Bam, you have san jose.


----------



## Alistair (Jul 15, 2009)

TFG, I've visited SF and I've always said, "Beautiful town, just get rid of the people." The second time I visited that town I went away angry.  

I'm the kind of person that insists on being polite even if someone is rude to me.  I actually find it humorous to be nice to someone that's being rude.  Not that I try to piss people off (As a rule I'm not trying to make them angry, anyway), but sometimes being nice to rude people makes them angry.  Plus, in a confrontation, I need to remain calm or else I lose my cool and can't think of what to say.

I wouldn't go to Walmart expecting good manners.  It all depends on what city you're in, and what part of town.  Most people in my neighborhood will not make eye contact with others.  I think that they might be afraid of  confrontation.  Sometimes, if I say "Hello", they'll respond with a nod or something. At other times they just ignore me.  Most of the time I just ignore them and am happy that they ignore me.

I used to live in a small town. In a small town the people tend to be really nice.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 15, 2009)

Yo Ho my Friends,

   One of the first folks to greet me here was HippyInEngland. I remember because he said Salutations to me. It made my day to find someone who understood a common politeness brings cheer.
  He and I have exchanged this greeting many times since, and we still continue.
 I have found that most heads are that way. Weird to find it like that, but perhaps it's the smoke that helps one to come out of their respective shells, or green houses, LOL, who knows...

  I enjoy the power that gets generated when I take my lady out, and pull a chair for her. I do this for my daughter also. My son was taught this, and I still to this day hear him speak with a gleam in his own eye about how he notices that it does turn heads, and he pulls tons of compliments over acting like a man should with good manners.
  Common courtesies will always win out at the end of the day. Practice it with your friends as well as your own family. I assure you that you will certainly drink in the rewards.

 I like to stand when a lady stands to leave the table, and when she returns. Let a restaurant full of folks witness it when there are several men at a table as well as several women, and all the men stand at the departure or arrival of a lady at that table and you will own the night... You would not believe how much conversation is generated at the other tables over what they see at your own table.
  Here I find very good manners, (as with most heads I encounter), and as for a separation of classes,  yeah I think that one's manners will set him or her apart, and that applies to groups as well as individuals.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 15, 2009)

King Bud said:
			
		

> Personally, I don't go to Walmart to socialize, I'll go party or dance for that...



You never know what you're going to see at our Wallymart :hubba:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 15, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> It is my intention to never stand out in public.
> The less interaction I have with the general populace, the better. For them.
> 
> People are really crappy here in the bay area. Multiply general dickishness with a location based attitude. Bam, you have san jose.



I very much agree, TEG!  

Guess why I'm at the health club?  To work out.  Go away and leave me alone, please.  Guess why I'm at the convenience store?  I need rolling papers.  Sell them to me without telling me about your fight with your girlfriend last night, please.  

Don't get me wrong, I always have a smile on my face and I don't mind if you smile back (unless you look like a terrorist :hubba.  

I don't know what happened, but gradually I decided interaction with randomly selected members of the general population wasn't working for me.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jul 15, 2009)

Most hippy's are really annoying and smelly. 
Hipsters, how can you be so young and so jaded? 

How bout I just make a list:


Teenagers: Need I say more?
Rednecks, hicks and white trash:...whatever. Just don't trash the place.
Yuppies and metrosexuals: I invite you to spend some time on the countryside.
Annoying Mom's: There kids. If you do a good job you won't need to protect them so much from society.
Angry white men: Never seen one before.
Rich: kill yourselves if you dont try to make things better.
Poor: same for you.
Young: it's your future. Make it what you will.
Old people: You had your chance. Pipe down and let somebody else drive.
MARIJUANA SMOKERS: DON'T BE STUPID.
Drug users: remember...use not abuse!

Internet people: rock.


Seems like I left a few out:

Minorities: enjoy it while it lasts.
Immigrants: Work hard, live well. Raise your family well and drive like an american.
Racists: Take a few anthro classes.
Fanatics: Stop acting like children
Children: Stop acting like fanatics
Politicians: **********'s. Nuff said.
Fundementalists: There is more to this place than just your tiny compound and cotton onesies.
Preachers: Cmon meow.
Teachers: Just say it. I'll understand.
Leaders: Step down.
Followers: Step up.
Drama Queens: Chill out. Your overemphasizing is tiresome.
Know it all's: Everybody stop's listening after the first ten seconds.

Marijanapassion.com users: Cheers.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 15, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> ...
> Rednecks, hicks and white trash...whatever. Just don't trash the place.
> ...



:rofl: Yeah, Hick, don't trash the place :rofl:


----------



## Hick (Jul 16, 2009)

.brrrrrrrrrrrrrrp!.........


----------



## zipflip (Jul 16, 2009)

PBR !!!!  you dont drink that nasty barley pop now do ya hick? lol


----------



## meds4me (Jul 16, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I very much agree, TEG!
> 
> Guess why I'm at the health club? To work out. Go away and leave me alone, please. Guess why I'm at the convenience store? I need rolling papers. Sell them to me without telling me about your fight with your girlfriend last night, please.
> 
> ...


 

Thats me in a nut shell. I was taught manners and now pretend to be a loaner so i can deal without all the stupidity some peeps want to generate. I still tell peeps "bless you " when they sneeze and they look at me like i'm from mars. "course I'm tatted up to the neck so there you go...


----------



## meds4me (Jul 16, 2009)

I guess thats why i love this place so much. Great peeps with a sense of humor left over... 
Art...Love you style 
Effin G: You crack me up ! 
Hick: well , just a regular "HICK"


----------



## meds4me (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey Art... 
Is that tv show still on 'bout the "great North"   When i had cable that was the best stuff on tv ! I like british / canadian humor better anyways. We americans i think are to "up-tight" ! or maybe its just my surroundings !


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 16, 2009)

meds4me said:
			
		

> Hey Art...
> Is that tv show still on 'bout the "great North"   When i had cable that was the best stuff on tv ! I like british / canadian humor better anyways. We americans i think are to "up-tight" ! or maybe its just my surroundings !



Do you mean the Red Green Show?  I think, depending on where you live, some PBS stations still carry it.  I got all 14 seasons on 54 DVDs for Christmas last year  ($100!!).  My wife has been in NY for several days (and for several days more :hubba so the dogs and I are having a Red Green stoner marathon.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2009)

Everybody is in to big a hurry to be nice. Rush,rush,rush,,,that Sir is the problem. Technology has us in a nasty stuper. Rushing our lives away. If PPL slowed down they would see how much of an ******* they have become.


----------



## cubby (Jul 16, 2009)

I've practiced good manners sinse I was a child (if I did'nt my mother would beat me silly). And it's payed off several times over. Descent people appreciate it andreturn it in kind, slugs give you the humor of their dimwitted facial expressions, and no matter the response you know you've done right. I have had many servers (wait-people) treat me like I was the most important customer they ever met simply because I say such unheard of things such as "please, thank you, and excuse me". Being polite dose'nt take any more time and will usually get you treated with curtasie and respect.

    Hey Art, I'll meet you at the Possum lodge , we can burn one and mess with Harold. I love that show, just got the full series from PBS.


----------



## PencilHead (Jul 17, 2009)

All the king's horses and all the king's men have decided I need Elavil, etc. because I've become rather anti-social and a homebody.

Uh, is it me or is it that the world has become, for all intents and purposes, uninhabitable?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 17, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> Did you have your skivvies on outside yer britches??
> Man.. I've done that.  Makes folks look at me funny too.


 

I would look at u Funny too wearring ur shower cap, alone with ur Skivvies up to ur belly too...:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 17, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I am a polite person.
> 
> My parents taught me to be polite.
> 
> ...


 
Got that right there Hippy I was brought up that way to be Polite.!
But these kids now a days are Not taught Politeness and taught Hatefulness because the parents are either in some type of gang or they just don't care anymore on how there kids are raised.
Look at a youngster these days wrong they'll pull a gun on u and just shoot U and not think twice.
A Gun Solves everything to kids these days..

I told my grandson that lives with us that if he ever think about being in a gang I would KICK HIS ASSSSSB all over the place in front of people if I had to and I will go to jail for a GOOD Reason this time, but I won't brake any bones or anything but he will Know he got his Butt Wiped..

I am a Old Hippy that Know how to be Polite to people of ALL COLORS..


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jul 17, 2009)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> I told my grandson that lives with us that if he ever think about being in a gang I would KICK HIS ASSSSSB all over the place in front of people if I had to and I will go to jail for a GOOD Reason this time, but I won't brake any bones or anything but he will Know he got his Butt Wiped..
> 
> I am a Old Hippy that Know how to be Polite to people of ALL COLORS..



Amen!!! My son will be told the same thing. Manners are very important in our family and being respectful and holding doors for people are also very important. We are old fashion in many ways and will keep the tradition going in our lives.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 17, 2009)

After I pushed send I forgot to say that mygrandson always ask for anything in the house from eatting to wantting to be on the comp. or go swimming or going outside.
There time where he DON'T need to ask but he does and it good to be polite like that but sometime he don't need to ask but he does.
I have told him why don't u ask to use the bathroom but he does ask if he can I take a shower :hubba:


----------



## IRISH (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank Y'all for all you do.

we always say, "yes mam, no mam, yes sir, and no sir. no matter age, race, or what color your hair is today.

respect begets respect. period.


----------



## cubby (Jul 17, 2009)

Respect, manners, and common curtoise have fallen victim to technology, lack of human interaction, and the break-down of the family. IMO.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jul 17, 2009)

I agree cubby. Life really can be as simple as following all the rules our parents and elementary teachers taught us all our lives. If everyone followed the simple rules we learned as kids, this world would be so much more peaceful.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jul 17, 2009)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> I agree cubby. Life really can be as simple as following all the rules our parents and elementary teachers taught us all our lives. If everyone followed the simple rules we learned as kids, this world would be so much more peaceful.



Mind you, it took me a lot of trouble and pain to realize this and live by it. With so many people in the world, maybe it just takes everyone their own time to understand. Who knows?.. It is a crazy mixed up world we live in and I can't help but go back to a Bellamy Brothers song when I think of things.

"Old Hippy" Bellamy Brothers

"He turned 45 last Sunday
In his hair he found some grey
Still ain't changed his lifestyle
Likes it better the old way
So he grows a little garden in the backyard by the fence
He's consuming what he's growing, nowadays in self defense
He gets out there in the twilight zone sometimes, when it just dont make no sense......."


----------



## GMT (Jul 17, 2009)

I think the older generation have no excuse tbh.

It's only going to get worse, a lot of kids today have zero respect for themselves or others, i blame the parents.

When i was a kid and did something really bad/stupid/disrespectful i got a few hard raps of a leather belt.
It only ever happened 3 or 4 times but as a teenager i realised that my pops would if he had to beat the living crap out of me if it was for my own good.

It was that realisation that kept me away from hard drugs and fighting and all sorts of stuff i would batter my kids if they ever were that dumb.

I was looking/listening to a cop today in the city taking cider off teenagers who were obviously under 18 and pretty much being obnoxious to passers by on the street.
Swearing at the cop and refusing to hand over the cans he had to call for back up, in my day which wasn't that long ago the cop would have cuffed you on the ear and dragged you home for your parents to knock a bit of respect into you.

That's wrong with society in general, people think they can do what they want and say what they want to others with no repercussions.

Sorry for the long post btw.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jul 17, 2009)

GMT said:
			
		

> When i was a kid and did something really bad/stupid/disrespectful i got a few hard raps of a leather belt.



Oh yeah!! I remember a few times my pop saying "don't make me stop this car." Well, we did. He came back with a switch and we lined up on the back of the car; he didn't care who was driving by. I love that man dearly, he taught me so much.


----------



## GMT (Jul 17, 2009)

Godspeed: ditto my father is one of my best friends now and we both agree that us kids getting the belt every once in a while was the best thing he ever did for us.

So while opening my 2nd bottle of wine which is a rather nice Riesling i have come to the conclusion that most people should be treated like dogs.

If your polite and behave you run free if not it's a muzzle and collar and a kick in the ***.

Cesar milan will sort us all out


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jul 18, 2009)

Lmao!!!!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 18, 2009)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> "Old Hippy"
> In his hair he found some grey
> Still ain't changed his lifestyle
> Likes it better the old way
> ...


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 18, 2009)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Oh yeah!! I remember a few times my pop saying "don't make me stop this car." Well, we did. He came back with a switch and we lined up on the back of the car; he didn't care who was driving by. I love that man dearly, he taught me so much.


 

Yep That big switch with a Mighty Sting, Know it welll..:holysheep:  Did that Hurt..


----------



## gourmet (Jul 19, 2009)

I think there are various ways of teaching children respect and manners.  Fear certainly worked for me, but example worked for the child raised in my home.  He holds a high belt in karate but shuns violence and walks away from confrontation.  He holds doors for the ladies and treats them with respect.  There are areas where he could certainly improve, but there are no concerns about him getting involved in fights, being disrespectiful to elders or women, slamming the door in persons faces.

"Doing what I say not what I do" is only effective when accompanied by fear.  Learning by example works without fear. 

Either way however, the lesson that actions result in consequences must be learned.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 20, 2009)

Good manners beget good manners......this is false.

I am a damn nice guy. I allways open doors and am polite to ALL....until they show that they do not care.

The reason I bring this up is just yesterday, I went to breakfast and when we left, I opened the door for an elderly couple to go out also. The Lady said "thank you", and the Old man totally glared at me and kinda pushed into me! , So, I told him he was an old mean bastard. He starts telling me about how he don't need no "tattooed" freak doing nothing for him. I laughed and watched the cranky ole fart walk off. His Lady smiled the whole time.

Manners are going the way of the dinosaur, unfortunatly, as our culture changes and becomes more diverse. Diversity is what is bringing out the disention among all the folks, imo. Everyone is scared of everyone.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jul 20, 2009)

Yea!

I dont need no hepititis from no Chuck t wearing badass.

I love old people. Most of them are so secretly desperate and hateful.
I hope I am not like that when I am older and if I am, I invite any of you to put a bullet in me. 

The last thing we need here is more angry old people.

I am in Reno right now...man...Geroge A Ramero must have visited this place before writing night of the living dead.

soooooo many unhealthy people here. Even more obese folks here.

Gimme the steak!

...but everyone I hold the door for says thanks. Weird huh?
Never happen back home...


----------



## PencilHead (Jul 20, 2009)

Watch your back in Reno, Gee.  I hear Johnny Cash shot a guy there just to watch him die.


----------



## meds4me (Jul 20, 2009)

Art ....Yes the "Red green show" for some reason i thought it ws you ! Must have been a bit ? medicated at the time ! Duct tape to the rescue !!!lmao !!

Thats why i put you into my sig !  makes me smile every time i see it ! 
'course thats also why i put "hick" in there too !


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 20, 2009)

I get a kick every time I see someone refer to him as "Art".  As if his real name is Art Vandolay, and I suppose he's in latex too.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 20, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> I get a kick every time I see someone refer to him as "Art".  As if his real name is Art Vandolay, and I suppose he's in latex too.



I'm in importing and exporting .

Keep yer stick on the ice, Med .


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 20, 2009)

Yea sure, importing bud to your bowl and exporting smoke to your brain.:joint:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 20, 2009)

They spelled my name wrong


----------



## cubby (Jul 21, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Watch your back in Reno, Gee. I hear Johnny Cash shot a guy there just to watch him die.


 


    Talk about bad manners......"just to watch him die".


----------



## tcbud (Jul 21, 2009)

My dad, who passed last year at 84, told me "I dont feel any different from when I was fifty", I had just said, "I dont feel fifty".I think old folks kinda get scared cause their bodies are turning agianst them.* Fear can breed anger.* 

Effin, you gonna be real old someday, not feeling your age.* 

And..what does this mean?

I dont need no hepititis from no Chuck t wearing badass?


----------

